# Queda demostrado de esta manera....



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 13, 2011)

Un científico hace un descubrimiento que considera genial, entonces envía un mail citando a la comunidad científica mundial a una demostración en vivo para una fecha determinada.

El día de la demostración un mini estadio acondicionado para tal fin estaba repleto, en el medio, allá en lo bajo, una mesa de metal tipo camilla y reflectores iluminando la escena.

Llega la hora, se apagan las luces de todo el estadio quedando solamente los reflectores que iluminaban la camilla de acero inoxidable.... silencio... se oyen unos pasos y desde un costado aparece un hombre en bata de color blanco de pelo canoso e incipiente calva...

Camina lentamente hacia la camilla con una pequeña caja en la mano, no se ven aparatos o dispositivos que sugieran mediciones de algun experimento controlado o cosa parecida, solo el pequeño hombre caminando lentamente hacia la camilla con la cajita en sus manos, como atesorándola....
Llega a la punta de la mesa, mira hacia el público con dificultad por los reflectores y con mucha calma procede a dejar la cajita en la mesa... el silencio es total, no se oía el más mínimo ruido....
Vuelve a mirar al público con una extraña sonrisa de suficiencia... entoces destapa la cajita y saca una tarantula viva.....  silencio sepulcral...
Camina lentamente hacia la otra punta de la camilla, se para, vuelve a mirar al público con esa misma sonrisa.... pasan unos segundos... entonces el científico pronuncia con voz grave las siguientes palabras: Araña! ven!
La araña emprende una mini carrera hasta donde estaba el científico.. pasan unos pocos segundos... llega.. el hombrecito la levanta.. la pone sobre su palma y mira al público estupefacto, en total silencio...
Se dirije entonces a la cabecera desde la cual había partido la araña, y procede a arrancarle una pata.. la pone sobre la mesa y se dirige de nuevo a la punta opuesta... mira una vez mas con esa sonrisa de suficiencia rara y satisfacción al público presente que estaba en un mudo silencio y de boca abierta...
Vuelve a decir: Araña! ven! .... la araña vuelve a recorrer prestamente ese tramo en pocos segundos...
El científico vuelve a colocar la araña en el punto de partida, pero esta vez le arranca otra pata....
Vuelve a su destino o meta y vuelve a repetir la orden: Araña! ven!
Cuando ya iba por la sexta pata el público se empieza a inquietar y los murmullos generalizados comenzaron... a que estaban asistiendo!!!?????
Cuando solo le quedaba una pata, la araña tarda minutos de un increible esfuerzo, en recorrer esa distancia... llega... la pone amorosamente en sus manos y con un aire triunfal y tragando una bocanada de aire el pequeño hombre se dirige resueltamente a lo que se sospechaba como el fin de la demostración...
Le arranca la última pata... presuroso llega a su ubicación... hace una pausa... mira al público que ahora sí que estaban mas perdidos que adán en el día de la madre... sonríe y dice con voz fuerte y segura, mas altisonante que las otras veces: Araña!! ven!!!
la pobre araña ni se mueve... entonces el hombrecito grita de nuevo la orden: Araña!!!! ven!!!
la araña ni por enterada.... entonces el hombrecito hace una seña con una de sus manos, se encienden todas las luces quedando la escena iluminadísima, casi encandilante como en una película de extraterrestres cuando entre la bruma aparece por primera vez el alienígena....
abre sus manos.. se dirige el público y sonriente exclama lleno de enfervorizado entusiamo:

*Queda de esta manera demostrado que las arañas cuando pierden todas sus patas... quedan sordas!!*​
Este cuento me lo contó un técnico muy viejito y muy amigo en ocasión de haberle comentado mi preocupación sobre la abundancia de brujería técnica en informática.
Me decía que no se hace por mal nacidos o mal aprendidos, me hacía ver que las personas *acumulan conocimiento y deducen cosas de acuerdo a "como pueden"* que por eso en casi todas las profesiones donde no se aplica el rigor técnico o mejor aún, el rigor científico, suceden estos hechos, *son las deducciones que pueden* y a falta de una explicación científica que les aclare mejor el panorama, para ellos las arañas quedan sordas a no ser que venga alguno con *"mejor"* conocimiento a derribarles esas creencias, lo correji, que mejor conocimiento nó, con mas conocimientos.... y esta persona sabia me retrucó: no alcanza con saber más, los mediocres toman como un desafío personal una corrección técnica y declaran guerras santas....

Desde entonces cuando me topo con soluciones de médico brujo digo: las arañas quedan sordas

.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

Toda teoría es cierta mientras no se demuesrte lo contrario.

Ahí estaría el problema . . .


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 13, 2011)

*E pur si muove*.
Creo que Galileo sabía eso y se dispuso a hablar, ya sabemos como le fué........


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 14, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> * . . . **Queda de esta manera demostrado que las arañas cuando pierden todas sus patas... quedan sordas . . . *



¡Eso tambien es brujeria!. O como usted sabe que una araña NO puede escucharle.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Toda teoría es cierta mientras no se demuesrte lo contrario.
> 
> Ahí estaría el problema . . .



¿Y si es practica?, por ejemplo: los transplantes de cara que han realizado algunos medicos en el extranjero, eso tambien fue brujeria.

Las personas que piensan que todo en esta vida es brujeria estan en el foro equivocado, ellos tienen que ir al foro de Infinito o al foro del canal Astral: ¿por que le vamos a pedir manzanas al olmo?.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 16, 2011)

Esa "fábula" de la araña la conocí cuando estudiaba en la facultad de Ciencias Naturales hace muchos años. Se contaba como chiste para evidenciar justamente los errores u horrores de apreciación ante un hecho.

PD: la arañita de Gogonazo es sorda!


----------

